# 1972 Paramount P-15 Custom



## Arthur Roy Brown (Jan 20, 2022)

This White Whale fell into my hands a few years ago.  Fabricated at Pioneer Manufacturing in Racine, WI as made evident by "P4" on the BB shell and superior workmanship.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Jan 20, 2022)

What is the size ? Looks bigger than 25", Great color.


----------



## Arthur Roy Brown (Jan 20, 2022)

Thanks!  65cm x 62cm center to center, Opaque Blue.  The lugwork is impeccable.


----------

